# new fish all hanging around the bottom



## Charlie97L (Aug 14, 2007)

i've had freshwater tanks before (simple ones), but i have a question about my new planted biocube... i got a few fish for it yesterday, and they are all basically hanging around near the bottom.

is this because they are just adjusting to the new tank and more intense lighting? or with lots of plant cover, is this just behavior to be expected?

thanks!


----------



## Endler Guy (Aug 19, 2007)

What kind of fish are they?


----------



## Charlie97L (Aug 14, 2007)

some neon tetras, and a couple rams.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

How big a tank with how much lighting with how much water circulation and at what water temperature?


----------



## Charlie97L (Aug 14, 2007)

8 gallon biocube, which has a (i think) ~100 gph pump. It's not that much flow, but i've been considering doing some type of spraybar.

2x18w 6500K PC lighting, though I'm only running one lamp at the moment... i may use the 2nd one for a "noon" period, but I think that 36 is overkill in this case.

I'm using small natural gravel and laterite... carbon and bioballs for the filter.

temp is around 80 F.

no c02 yet, but i have the redsea system on the way.

edit: i would also note, when i observed the tank after lights off last night, and this morning, all of the fish were swimming around the entire tank, upper, mid and lower. just had the light coming in through the windows.

at the store they were in a tank with NO lighting.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Charlie97L said:


> edit: i would also note, when i observed the tank after lights off last night, and this morning, all of the fish were swimming around the entire tank, upper, mid and lower. just had the light coming in through the windows.
> 
> at the store they were in a tank with NO lighting.


My guess would be that's the reason. Give them time to adjust to their new brightly lit environment.


----------



## Charlie97L (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah, that's what i figured... just wanted to ask the experts!  i'm fine with marine reefs, but FW fishies are still a bit of an unknown.

i think i may be making the whole thing harder than it has to be.  but i'm having fun!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Charlie97L said:


> ...but i'm having fun!


That's what counts!


----------



## Charlie97L (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for the move mods! still new to the boards, sorry about that.

i'm happy to report that when I got home from work, all my fish were swimming all over the tank... well at least the tetras were. the rams were out and about, but in the lower half, so it looks like everyone is settling in nicely.

thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Do you have a male & female ram? If so, they might decide to spawn and become little Hitlers to everything else in the tank. Don't get me wrong - Rams are some of my favorite fish but in a 8g things won't have much room to "get away" if they need to.


----------



## Charlie97L (Aug 14, 2007)

nope, i have 2 males... no aggression issues so far.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm afraid that when they settle down and approach sexual maturity there almost will be problems with two males of any cichlid in a tank that size. They don't know that a female isn't going to happen along any second and will each try to stake out a territory ready for her! In short expect trouble, soon. Rams aren't aggressive cichlids, but they are cichlids and need some space to raise a family and, like all good boy scouts, their motto is be prepared!

If they were two females you might get away with it, but two males....


----------



## Charlie97L (Aug 14, 2007)

i'll keep that in mind. maybe i'll take one back and just have one.

thanks for the tip.


----------

